# New iPod Ad



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I love it!  

I think visually, technology wise... its amazing.  And its got a beat I can dance to.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

That was very, very cool


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I like it. I even saw one of my favourite albums, My Bloody Valentine's "Loveless".


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Now if they could make a visualizer/screensaver for iTunes to do that... awesome.

Advertisement wise, it makes me want to do a bit of digging around the Music Store. Plus for Apple and the labels.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

I like it too. 


moonsocket said:


> I like it. I even saw one of my favourite albums, My Bloody Valentine's "Loveless".


Wow, good eye  
Loveless is a very good album indeed, and it appears near one of my all time favorite records: The Soft Bulletin by The Flaming Lips.


----------



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

I thought that the ad was ok.

It is better that the usual silhouette ads, but not as good as "think different" era ads.

My favourite ad is the "window" ad for the LCD iMac!


----------



## tonybeak (Mar 4, 2005)

Keeps doing that..


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

The cure's greatest hits caught my eye.
Very vool how they built the city scape. must have been one complicated model


----------



## Toca Loca Nation (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice!!!

Beautiful animation - makes me pine for a nano.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey, I'm a switcher, and I was wondering: on Windows, to take a picure of the screen, I pressed the "Print Screen" key, however, there isn't any key that says that on my Apple keyboard. I only brought this up here because Yo_Paully took a screen pic, ad I just remembered...


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

iNeedhelp said:


> Hey, I'm a switcher, and I was wondering: on Windows, to take a picure of the screen, I pressed the "Print Screen" key, however, there isn't any key that says that on my Apple keyboard. I only brought this up here because Yo_Paully took a screen pic, ad I just remembered...


To do a full screen shot: APPLE KEY + Shift + 3 (at the same time)
To do a selective screen shot go: APPLE KEY + Shift + 4 (at the same time)
The selective is my favorite as you can pick what to take a picture of. 
Let's see Windows do that!

EDIT: All screen shots go to the desktop, unless you change the location in the terminal.


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

moonsocket said:


> I like it. I even saw one of my favourite albums, My Bloody Valentine's "Loveless".


Ya thats a great album, I also like Marilyn Mansons Mechanical Animal in the first bit.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

yikes!

I'm glad i'm not the one who had to do the copyright clearance on that one.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

*WOAH!! Apple dumps the iPod "silhouette people"!!*

I guess that approach is all played out? Check out the new styled ad:

http://www.apple.com/ipod/ads/


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Forgive me. Last week, I was _living above ground_.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

> Last week, I was living above ground.


{giggle}:clap:


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

well, there *is* only so much you can do with shadows


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

thank god. i hated the silhouette people.:clap:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

a like the new ad a lot. a nice change from the norm! 'Think Different' is what I hear.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Macaholic said:


> Forgive me. Last week, I was _living above ground_.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..... oh, wait, I saw that last week too
*sigh* I will be in the dungeon if anybody needs me.....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

it's about freakin time.. i hated those stupid silhouette ads.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Macaholic's thread has been merged into here.


----------



## Craigger (Aug 8, 2005)

sorry to bump an old(er) post, but anyone know the song title for this ad?


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

iMan said:


> To do a full screen shot: APPLE KEY + Shift + 3 (at the same time)
> To do a selective screen shot go: APPLE KEY + Shift + 4 (at the same time)
> The selective is my favorite as you can pick what to take a picture of.
> Let's see Windows do that!
> ...


Whoa! Thanks for that!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

